# Modification of a QCTP from a 7x10 to fit my Atlas 618



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

In the last couple of days since I finally got off my butt and finished setting up my Atlas 618 one glaring issue has been in my face. The tool post. While basically there is nothing really wrong with the lantern style of tool post my machine did not come with a terrific selection of tooling. How to solve this while I await tooling and materials to build an Andy Lofquist (Metal Lathe Accessories Co.) QCTP?

This is the stock lantern TP:






Well I tried to use the left over QCTP from my now dead Asian 7x10. The problem is the top of the compound is slightly higher than the flat part where the tool post T-slot is. I decided to 'jack' it up so it would clear the hump in the compound.

Here we are ready to rock with the old QCTP from the 7X...




My solution was to cut a little stub off a 4 foot bar of 1-1/2" 1144 Stressproof I have in my stocks. Since I don't have a bandsaw I C-clamped the bar to the workbench and got out the sawzall to hack off a piece that ranged from about 3/8" to nearly 1/2" thick. Put this in a 4 jaw on the little Taig lathe I've borrowed and face off both ends and size to .300" thick. Center drill for a 3/8" bolt, mark and match drill two small holes for two 8-32 SHCS. Tap the tool holder, counterbore the holes in the disk.

Then the real 'fun' began... I wasted three of 4 blanks I had previously made for to make T-nuts from. Thankfully I figured out what I was doing wrong and just took my sweet old time making the last one. It came out pertty dern close to exactly what I wanted.

Here's the post with the riser disk:




And here is the collection of parts:




Now I'll get busy making chips tomorrow after I dig out from under this thick as all get out blanket of snow.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shred (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice fix... btw, you're missing a part in the top photo with the lantern toolpost-- there should be a large dished washer between the T-slot and curved piece.


----------



## GrahamC (Dec 20, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> Nice fix... btw, you're missing a part in the top photo with the lantern toolpost-- there should be a large dished washer between the T-slot and curved piece.



I looked at that picture for quite some time, something just didn't seem right and I couldn't put my finger on it.

Of course, as soon as you said it I had one of those "head slapping moments". 

It is always nice to be able to figure out how to adapt something from one machine to another in order to replace or make better.

cheers, Graham


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

I did not realize that disk was missing until I saw one of Dean's posts last night. I've not used a lathe with a lantern tool post before....

Thanks for the comments and pointing out that missing part.


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks like a good modification, Mike. I need to make a turret post for mine, too. 
The lantern is not friendly for turning up next to the chuck unless you have the appropriate Armstrong tool holder.  
Good going, there. Hope you get out from under the white stuff!

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Dean, I am going to make an MLA-23BB QC post from Andy Lofquist's plans. Similar to this post (but smaller):

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA-23.html

I'm just waiting on a tooling order from Enco.

I also got lucky and found the missing disk for the lantern post. It was sandwiched between some of the change gears stacked in the box that came with the lathe.


----------

